# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Teleporter, telepresence robot, Orbis Robotics Inc., Encinitas, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Orbis Robotics Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Orbis Robotics Teleporter Robot

Published on Jan 13, 2014

----------

